# Your best speed on descent ?



## Milzy (8 Jun 2013)

I've only been a roadie for a few weeks & I've managed to Garmin 39 mph on my boardman. It wasn't the steepest hill around really either. I'm looking to break 40 mph soon.

Any tips on speeding up on descents, I've tried pedaling & ducking my head on the bars so far.


----------



## paul04 (8 Jun 2013)

My best is 43.5 mph. type it into the search box, quite a few threads on this, like this one
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/best-down-hill-run.127788/#post-2397131


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> I've only been a roadie for a few weeks & I've managed to Garmin 39 mph on my boardman. It wasn't the steepest hill around really either. I'm looking to break 40 mph soon.


56 mph or 90 kph. I was trying for 60 mph or 97 kph. Actually, if I'd realised how close that was to 100 kph, I'd have gone for that.


Milzy said:


> Any tips on speeding up on descents, I've tried pedaling & ducking my head on the bars so far.


Yes - *watch where you are going!*  

I hit a raised manhole cover on my record-breaking attempt, chinned the bars, bit a chunk out of my lip and nearly splattered myself across the road!


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jun 2013)

Only 37 mph, on a hill in Llandegai near Bangor in North Wales once.
No hills steep enough around here for me to have a go at beating that


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2013)

50.13mph on descent from the forest of dean.


----------



## addictfreak (8 Jun 2013)

53 mph coming down off Killhope Cross. Great fun!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jun 2013)

It all depends on the terrain and your cajones, some folk just do not have one or the other or even both so as long as you enjoy it why worry .
As i get older i am definitely losing the later as demonstrated on club runs when i take it easier on unknown descents compared to others.
Fastest i have been i think was 46 mph locally and i can hit about 38 mph with panniers on my commute down here if its a clear road and i have the legs..

http://goo.gl/maps/DPPoL


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Only 37 mph, on a hill in Llandegai near Bangor in North Wales once.
> No hills steep enough around here for me to have a go at beating that


I know the one. Only got 33 down it myself.


----------



## goody (8 Jun 2013)

The ride I went on today has a big descent so I looked on Strava and it says maximum speed 58.6mph which is rubbish (as in not correct, not not very good!) so GPS based devices aren't that accurate maybe? Bike computer says 46.6 which seems about right. Highest I've seen is 47.5mph. If I could find a bigger hill I'd like to crack 50 but all the hills round my way go up.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (8 Jun 2013)

48mph


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2013)

Once, and only once, have I managed to break the 50mph barrier, and then only just!
It was on my Tricross loaded with a rear saddlebag while doing the Way of the Roses east to west. I diverted slightly off the route to get to my B&B in Grassington, and it was on a long descent somewhere to the east of Grassington.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2013)

jazloc said:


> 48mph




I recognise the Gleniffer Braes; must go and try to break my record there sometime when there is a tailwind . I have only done the Braes in the opposite direction, and would have been lucky if I got over 5mph..


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2013)

60 mph in North Wales and 55 down Woodhead.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2013)

50 down rivington with an old trip computer. I'm pretty sure I have been down the same hill faster when I have had the garmin on but on two occasions I was gunning it, the magnet worked loose and I goyt a big fat zero mph..


----------



## Venod (8 Jun 2013)

One of my old bikes used to develop a shimmy at speed, its no fun when it happens at 46mph going down the south descent of Holme Moss,


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2013)

Never quite managed 50 mph coming off the coast road down into Calais, despite trying a few times. About 44 is the best I've managed round here.
I think I probably got near 60 mph dropping down to Chalet Reynard from the top of Ventoux, but my computer was playing up.


----------



## billy1561 (8 Jun 2013)

I think 42.3 but it's ridiculous when you give it some thought. Will still try and beat it though


----------



## Gary E (8 Jun 2013)

I've done over 50mph loads of times. My fastest ever was 55.5mph. I've been trying to hit 60 for about 3 years now with no success


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2013)

According to the on-board speedo, 26.3mph on the Rose ebike.

Fast enough for me - I had the brakes on.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Jun 2013)

Err...34mph!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2013)

49.4mph Down Devils Dyke.


----------



## ianwoodi (8 Jun 2013)

best i have done 42mph down from cat and fiddle getting better


----------



## inkd (8 Jun 2013)

33mph on my Sirrus, leaning right down


----------



## boybiker (8 Jun 2013)

Again... Really. Use the search function


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Again... Really. Use the search function



Yes again, it's fun. 

45.something down the Kirkstone Pass on my hybrid, there's a vid somewhere, but it's not very interesting, it's just me going down a hill on a bike, but it was the first time at that speed for me.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jun 2013)

33.77mph on fixed with 67" gear. My legs were just a blur. On gears, no idea but 40mph+ plenty of times.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2013)

47.6mph down the String Road on Arran, the fastest Ive been this year is only 40mph its a bit flatter down here and I had to pedal for that.


----------



## ianjmcd (8 Jun 2013)

57.3 mile an hour down the braes tail wind and no traffic

ive hit 38mph on the flat recently


----------



## Nebulous (8 Jun 2013)

I've been wanting to break 50 for some time. I've managed 49.3 and 49.9 but not yet made the 50.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Jun 2013)

46mph is my fastest.


----------



## Ningishzidda (8 Jun 2013)

Find me the hill and I'll beat the lot of you.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> I've only been a roadie for a few weeks & I've managed to Garmin 39 mph on my boardman. It wasn't the steepest hill around really either. I'm looking to break 40 mph soon.
> 
> Any tips on speeding up on descents, I've tried pedaling & ducking my head on the bars so far.


I don't know I kept my eyes shut. Long time since I bothered with a speedo but there was one local quite gentle hill I could regularly hit 40mph+ without a lot of effort. look around for a decent drag and if the fancy takes you, you'll batter 40 easily.

don't be silly in the wet or damp, manhole covers are unforgiving beasts. ditto Colin's advice on potholes too, always good to recce a descent to pick out the bad bits of surface to smoothly ride rather than making last minute manoeuvres or battering your wheels and bits over. Or put on 6 stone and let gravity do its worst


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2013)

I've set the speed cameras off on the descent from Junction 24 (M62), Ainley Top into Elland, on a Brox.
50mph limit.
One of the first real rides on it.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Afnug said:


> One of my old bikes used to develop a shimmy at speed, its no fun when it happens at 46mph going down the south descent of Holme Moss,


That's interesting - I did the Kirklees Sportive/Brian Robinson Challenge on 2 successive years with the same rider and he got a severe shimmy both times, 3/4 of the way down that descent!  

I was doing 50 mph down there once when a gust of crosswind blew me across the road and almost off the RHS! I slowed down after that ...


----------



## Milzy (8 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Again... Really. Use the search function


 
Sorry but there's better response on this thread.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jun 2013)

There's a great scene in Boogie Nights when the (soon to be Dirk Diggler) and his future partner are shooting the hist about who can bench press the most, "How much can you bench, man?""You go first, man" "No, you go".
Me? I was streaming down a hill today but I was too afraid to look at my computer, my guess is that I was going waay faster than any figure so far posted.
In all seriousness my knuckles tend to turn white at a certain point and then I deploy the drag parachute.


----------



## Poacher (9 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ... put on 6 stone and let gravity do its worst


 

 ...check the sig! Yet to exceed 50 mph, though.


----------



## iandg (9 Jun 2013)

I managed to break 78 kph today


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

ayceejay said:


> There's a great scene in Boogie Nights when the (soon to be Dirk Diggler) and his future partner are shooting the hist about who can bench press the most, "How much can you bench, man?""You go first, man" "No, you go".
> Me? I was streaming down a hill today but I was too afraid to look at my computer, *my guess is that I was going waay faster than any figure so far posted.*
> In all seriousness my knuckles tend to turn white at a certain point and then I deploy the drag parachute.


Passed a sports car that came a bit too close for my liking, before he let fly with his musical horn(remember them), and just drove off. Quick thought of should I ignore it or should I try to catch him. Chose the latter, dropped the gears(top gear of 229) and passed him on the downhill, with a quick wave as I passed. He caught up at the next set of light, calling me mad for passing him when he was doing 72mph. I didn't know how fast he was going. How was I supposed to know.
More lights have been put in place on this stretch of road, so its unlikely to be repeated.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (9 Jun 2013)

About 43 mph. Fast enough to know it would really hurt if I came off.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> I've only been a roadie for a few weeks & I've managed to Garmin 39 mph on my boardman. It wasn't the steepest hill around really either. I'm looking to break 40 mph soon.
> 
> *Any tips on speeding up on descents, I've tried pedaling & ducking my head on the bars so far.*


 
In my experience, once you get above ~40-45mph, you need a very steep *and* straight hill to go faster, and most hills in the UK are either one or the other, rather than both.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jun 2013)

I have regularly hit 50+ going down this hill with no problem, it descends in a straight line for a good distance and at a pretty reasonable angle. Your speeds are really dictated by the time of day amount of traffic and your bravery/stupidity but 60 can be hit easily enough if your up to the job.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have regularly hit 50+ going down this hill with no problem, it descends in a straight line for a good distance and at a pretty reasonable angle. Your speeds are really dictated by the time of day amount of traffic and your bravery/stupidity but 60 can be hit easily enough if your up to the job.
> View attachment 24438


 

Rofl random fact my dad nearly died at the bottom of that very picture back in the late 80's. Mental Hill that one !


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jun 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Rofl random fact my dad nearly died at the bottom of that very picture back in the late 80's. Mental Hill that one !


 

Flew down there once at about 50mph at a time when I really should not have bee only to come across a road traffic accident and I had to mount the pavement by the station at about 40mph which I'm lucky was clear.. not my proudest moment, but probably the best bunny hop I have ever done in my life.... Had some real white nuckle rides down that hill.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jun 2013)

Its a shocker of a hill that at the bottom is an estate agent's just back from that is Royal Mail sorting office me old man used to work in there. He went out one morning walking round past the estate agents literally 60 seconds later an arctic comes bowling down that said hill with brake failure and destroys the said estate agents !


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2013)

funny how it says SLOW in big letters on the road... is it acceptable for cyclists to ignore that then?


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2013)

48mph is the best I have seen, may have been quicker but my eye's tend to blur up at this sort of speed. I must admit that I was at the time I hit that speed being overtaken by Geoff Platts who went on to win the event. This speed was also on a hill in Lincolnshire so do not believe what they all say about it being flat.

As an after thought for a bit of fun last Friday I opened the legs up on a section with a bit of back wind and hit 36.9 (true speed not internet) Great fun and something I have not done for many years.


----------



## Velo711 (9 Jun 2013)

74 kph, Ellicotville, New York State.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> 60 mph in North Wales


Really? Where?


----------



## Boris Bajic (9 Jun 2013)

46mph on the Malvrn Hills - various descents all give me the same maximum. I'm not fast, but I've tried to be in the past. Nonetheless, some tips as requested:

1. If you're going to tuck, practice first at lower speeds. It changes the weight distribution and the way the bike moves under you.
2. Be jolly sure (as on all rides) that everything is straight and tight. Everything!
3. If you want a 'max', do it on a hill you know. You'll know where it's bumpy, where a side wind can move you across the carriageway and where the side roads are. It's all good knowledge at over 40mph.
4. I find the drops offer less sense of stability. I cannot explain this as I see everyone else uses them. I ride fast descents on the hoods, with my forearms parallel to the road and my head right down. It looks silly, but it feels safer.
5. Gearing plays a part. On my 'quicker' machine, I have 53/12 on 700c 23s and my max is about 130rpm. I can't really 'push' over that cadence, so to go much faster I'd need a steeper hill. I can do silly cadences on my fixie, but that's me _keeping up with_ the wheels,_ not_ pushing the pedals.
6. Pick your time: High winds can have an unsettling effect on big hills. Also, if it's a 'pretty' area (which many big hills are), then avoid times when the day-trippers are out. I'm casual about close passes, but less casual about getting them at 40-ish mph.
7. If you're scared, ease off. Some days I am just scared. I can't explain it, but some days my head is not right for going fast. It's more terror than fear. Other days, it feels like a stroll to the shops. I need to be relaxed to go fast (even in my own modest understanding of the term). If you feel too much fear, back out.
8. If it gets wobbly, do not tense up. Relax. Sometimes this has to be a conscious decision, as the brain somehow makes us tense up to hold the bars straight. There are other tricks, too. I've never had speed wobble while pedalling.
9. Not in a built-up area.


----------



## goody (9 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> funny how it says SLOW in big letters on the road... is it acceptable for cyclists to ignore that then?


Yes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> funny how it says SLOW in big letters on the road... is it acceptable for cyclists to ignore that then?


You'll have noticed the junction off to the right, I take it.


----------



## Venod (9 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> That's interesting - I did the Kirklees Sportive/Brian Robinson Challenge on 2 successive years with the same rider and he got a severe shimmy both times, 3/4 of the way down that descent!
> 
> I was doing 50 mph down there once when a gust of crosswind blew me across the road and almost off the RHS! I slowed down after that ...


 
Yes the cross wind can be a bit harsh up there, the bike was a Raleigh 531 it didn't shimmy all the time it was a strange beast and would scare me to death when it it happened, the shimmy experience, the crosswind, the right hander at the bottom always on my mind at speed, have turned this descent into a cautious one for me, well all that plus old age


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2013)

Afnug said:


> Yes the cross wind can be a bit harsh up there, the bike was a Raleigh 531 it didn't shimmy all the time it was a strange beast and would scare me to death when it it happened, the shimmy experience, the crosswind, the right hander at the bottom always on my mind at speed, have turned this descent into a cautious one for me, well all that plus old age


When my mate first had the problem, I had stopped on the summit of Holme Moss to put my cycling glasses back on (they had steamed up on the climb). As a result, I was doing the descent about 200 yards behind him. He was bombing down at 50 mph but started fishtailing as he turned into that RH bend. I caught up very rapidly and shot past him as he braked to a halt. I waited for him at the junction with the A628 and he eventually turned up, ashen-faced and still shaking! The shimmy had almost thrown him off the bike.

The crazy thing was that it happened to him again on the same event at the same place, one year later! I think it must have been due to the way he rode his bike.

I had no problem at all but I do the things that control potential shimmy before it can occur (avoid death-grip on bars, press one knee against the top tube, keep my arms and knees bent and raise my weight slightly off the saddle).


----------



## Milzy (9 Jun 2013)

I know what you mean about point 7. If you're relaxed & confident then generally things go well. I've not had a 'tank' slapper on a push bike before.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jun 2013)

I am trying to get a faster and faster speed down this hill: http://app.strava.com/activities/59212564#1101198578

Today I reached 45mph down it, before I have hit 46mph. I really want to beat 50mph but that will probably happen with a bit of a tailwind or on a quiet night ride.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I really want to beat 50mph but that will probably happen with a bit of a tailwind or on a quiet night ride.


I found that drinking loads of beer and getting fat really helped on the downhills!  

(Not so great on the uphills though ... )


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jun 2013)

When I'm on a fast descent, I tend to picture my fork snapping and imagine myself landing on my face at 40mph plus, and then my left hand involuntarily reaches for the brake. I think I need that Team Sky fella to sort out my inner chimp.


----------



## Ningishzidda (9 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> You'll have noticed the junction off to the right, I take it.


 

The sole reason why the council paints "SLOW" on the road is because someone has died in a RTA 100m further along. Like at that junction to the right.


----------



## Ningishzidda (9 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> When I'm on a fast descent, I tend to picture my fork snapping and imagine myself landing on my face at 40mph plus, and then my left hand involuntarily reaches for the brake. I think I need that Team Sky fella to sort out my inner chimp.


Get a short length of 3/4" dia broomstick. Wrap it with tape until it can only be forced up the steerer tube. Drill through using the front brake holes as a guide.
When you re-assemble the front brake, its bolt will pass through the timber. Then, if the fork crown comes adrift, you will notice it but the timber will hold the fork crown to the steerer tube.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> The sole reason why the council paints "SLOW" on the road is because someone has died in a RTA 100m further along. Like at that junction to the right.


SLOW is painted on numerous roads near me, on which there has been injury, but no fatality in an RTA. Their records back up what they say, "Its to get the drivers attention about the speed they may be doing. My take on this is its nowt but a box ticking exercise.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jun 2013)

When I see 'Slow' painted on the road I just see it as an apt assessment of my performance.


----------



## Venod (9 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> When my mate first had the problem, I had stopped on the summit of Holme Moss to put my cycling glasses back on (they had steamed up on the climb). As a result, I was doing the descent about 200 yards behind him. He was bombing down at 50 mph but started fishtailing as he turned into that RH bend. I caught up very rapidly and shot past him as he braked to a halt. I waited for him at the junction with the A628 and he eventually turned up, ashen-faced and still shaking! The shimmy had almost thrown him off the bike.
> 
> The crazy thing was that it happened to him again on the same event at the same place, one year later! I think it must have been due to the way he rode his bike.
> 
> I had no problem at all but I do the things that control potential shimmy before it can occur (avoid death-grip on bars, press one knee against the top tube, keep my arms and knees bent and raise my weight slightly off the saddle).


 
Nice article that I have not seen before, thanks for the link, yes it could be a combination of the way I rode that bike together with the bikes geometry & elasticity, I have never had the problem with other bikes.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Really? Where?


 
Descent from Llanberris Pass/Capel Curig down the A5 into Betsw-y-coed


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Descent from Llanberris Pass/Capel Curig down the A5 into Betsw-y-coed


I have that road planned on my Century ride. Might give it a go (dont think my cassette will be up to it though).


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2013)

52mph off Holme Moss northbound (and 51mph in the other direction). To hit more than 50 you really need a 10% + hill. There are loads of 7-8% hills around here that are great for descending like the Snake into Glossop but you can only get up to high forties, even with a tailwind.
Pick a dry day with a reasonable tailwind, tuck down, keep off the brakes and go for it. The straight section off Holme Moss towards Holmfirth is perfect for this as prevailing wind is following, the surface is good. Only problem is thinking about the hairpins rapidly approaching. Plenty of time to get up to terminal velocity then brake though. 
The lower section of Chunal into Glossop is also 50+ in the right conditions. Just gotta persuade yourself not to brake


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have that road planned on my Century ride. Might give it a go (dont think my cassette will be up to it though).


 
You can't pedal at much over 45 anyway. It's about technique and aero tucks. Also helps if it's not WINDY.


----------



## Dan J B (10 Jun 2013)

36 mph coming down Goodwood Hill into Singleton on my Crosstrail. My boggo v-brakes worked just fine!

Dan


----------



## derrick (10 Jun 2013)

Got this one yesterday, *4th overall* on Mott Street Downhill (02:57) on Strava, not particularly fast, it did feel very fast as the road is quite narrow and a bit bumpy and no where to go if you got it wrong.


----------



## Melonfish (10 Jun 2013)

38mph on a fully loaded hybrid/tourer. was fun.


----------



## User482 (10 Jun 2013)

Clocked 51mph last week, descending Dundry Hill on the Wells Rd, just south of Bristol. We must have had a good tailwind as I've never been over 45mph on that road before.

http://goo.gl/maps/XcPRG


----------



## mattobrien (10 Jun 2013)

We don't have hills in Suffolk 

Current best of one of our minor gradients is a little over 40mph, yet to try a speed push on the new, faster bike, which I expect would be capable of at least 180mph


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2013)

mattobrien said:


> We don't have hills in Suffolk
> 
> Current best of one of our minor gradients is a little over 40mph, yet to try a speed push on the new, faster bike, which I expect would be capable of at least 180mph


 Only been there once (last weekend), I got up to 37.2mph somewhere, most riders are around that but the local lad got to 40mph, so it looks like its just possible


----------



## Kies (10 Jun 2013)

Motor bikers wear leather.... I wear Lycra.... A steady 20-25mph on any hill. Stay safe speed freaks


----------



## Gains84 (11 Jun 2013)

Top speed iv ever managed was 40 but that was a clear downhill where i could see any traffic/potholes way in advance!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> 47.6mph down the String Road on Arran, the fastest Ive been this year is only 40mph its a bit flatter down here and I had to pedal for that.


Update beat the 40mph three times yesterday; its just a pity I was on an alien cyclocross bike (well alien to me); if I had had a higher geared road bike with which I was familiar I may have broke my max 

Edit: Since then I've broke 40mph another 5 times.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2013)

I hit 39.3mph the other week, if I knew I was that close to 40 I would have tried harder


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2013)

Re my previous 52mph on the N descent off Holme Moss......managed 56mph a few weeks ago. Felt bloody fast.
If you want to go really fast you need to pay attention to your aero position I think. I had always descended the Snake to Glossop with my hands on the drops. This week I changed to the "pro" style of hands close together on the bars close to the head tube. Significantly faster. But no quick braking so only on a road I know very well with excellent sight lines


----------



## the_mikey (28 Sep 2013)

44mph this week on a short hill in Westerleigh in South Gloucestershire. Fastest ever was 48mph going down Tog Hill in South Gloucestershire.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2013)

50mph coming down here.
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv1_0wZ8Smo
I reached 49.9 though i like to think my computer was just a bit out.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Sep 2013)

43 dropping down the wee lane from the top of Caldbeck Common down to Rosley


----------



## steve52 (29 Sep 2013)

55mph and had to jam my knee on the crossbar to stop a speed wobble,this was on the ryedale rumble


----------



## Mickthemove (29 Sep 2013)

52.8 down into Disley from Whalley Bridge!


----------



## surfdude (29 Sep 2013)

38 mph on my mountain bike but had hideous wobble so had to slow down .


----------



## oiljam (29 Sep 2013)

54mph coming over woodhead pass quite a while ago now. Everything felt ok until a bus coming the other way caused severe turbulence. My handlebars started shaking really badly and I thought I were a goner. Managed to regain control eventually but I didn't like it one bit. Needless to say I'll not be doing that again....toooo scary!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> 52.8 down into Disley from Whalley Bridge!


Blimey, those speed bumps as you drop into Disley must have been exciting


----------



## Mickthemove (30 Sep 2013)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, those speed bumps as you drop into Disley must have been exciting


I just checked strava and it was on the next section past Disley down to the left for poynton ! ( the something dash) Details maketh the man! I had a quicker heart rate than when I climbed the brickyard!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2013)

dont tell the wife 38 mph downhill freewheeling on the tandem


----------



## Linford (30 Sep 2013)

170...Ah, sorry wrong bike 
Seriously though, an indicated 43mph when coming down off Leckhampton Hill into Cheltenham a few years ago, the only thing which slowed me down was the junction half way down it and the blind bend a bit further up which only a nutter would take at more than 35 in either a car or bike. Bumpy as hell in places now though 

Best place IMO to try this around here is a descent above the town on the A435 known locally as Lillybrook Hill. It's been years since I rode it, but it is a monster.

http://goo.gl/maps/zgiZg


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Sep 2013)

50 ish


----------



## Gez73 (30 Sep 2013)

Coming down a hill on Sunday morning on the Manchester-Blackpool Night Ride. Quite shocked myself but there you go. Usual max about 32 on my daily commute down Mottram Moor if the wind isn't too bad.


----------



## on the road (30 Sep 2013)

I've managed 48mph going past Roby Mill, I reckoned I could have gone faster but I always chicken out trying to go any faster due to the bend in the road.


----------



## rovers1875 (30 Sep 2013)

Can't be exact but around mid forties, I was far to nervous to take my eyes off the road at those kind of speeds.


----------



## andrew_s (30 Sep 2013)

Is there a prize for the fastest whilst unable to see the road?
44mph going down Portway Hill, Upton St Leonards

It was approximately midnight, there was no moon, a fairly solid tree cover, and my Solidlight decided to turn itself off. A case of brake as hard as possible whilst trying to remember where the road was.
It was one of the earliest bright LED dynamo lights, and something inside burnt out. There was a recall on them soon after.


----------



## andrew_s (30 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Seriously though, an indicated 43mph when coming down off Leckhampton Hill into Cheltenham


Sean got told off by the police for doing 53mph in the 30 limit there "If you'd been in a car, I'd have nicked you". His wife, on the back of the tandem, was not amused. No brakes required between the top and stopping for the mini-roundabouts at the bottom, according to him.

The best hill locally for high speed is from Snowshill down to Broadway. I've had 50-52 several times there.
For the record, my best ever was 56, coming off Birker Fell towards Eskdale


----------



## RedMG (30 Sep 2013)

High 40's so far, but hoping to do 50+ at the Etape Pennines this weekend.


----------



## HLaB (30 Sep 2013)

rovers1875 said:


> Can't be exact but around mid forties, I was far to nervous to take my eyes off the road at those kind of speeds.


Most computer record the max, so you dont need to take your eyes off the road


----------



## Albert (1 Oct 2013)

53.0 mph (as measured by my Garmin) going downhill (surprise, surprise!)) into Pontrhydygroes from Devil's Bridge in Mid-Wales. My previous best was 48 mph on the same descent. This section of road is 10%+ with 15% maximum gradient. No skill required, just stupidity


----------



## rovers1875 (1 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Most computer record the max, so you dont need to take your eyes off the road


 

Unfortunately or fortunately I'm a luddite. It does say it has 18 functions, but I use / want only two, that would be speed / distance and as those show up automatically when I start, I don.t give a stuff for anything else it can do. Unless it can give me next weeks winning lottery numbers.


----------



## wait4me (2 Oct 2013)

Top speed of about 30mph on a Dawes "Chic Allors" when I was 12 years old (Redgate Hill Hunstanton). This was followed by 3 weeks in Hospital and then 3 further plastic surgery jobs. Now 54 years later I am excited that I managed to get up to 29 mph recently. I don't like hills.


----------



## Andrew 14 (3 Oct 2013)

57 last Sunday I have just ordered new wheels so 60 may be on the cards


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2013)

32mph last Sunday.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Oct 2013)

72kmh, but i'm not noted as a descender unless conditions are perfect...


----------



## Cyclopathic (4 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have regularly hit 50+ going down this hill with no problem, it descends in a straight line for a good distance and at a pretty reasonable angle. Your speeds are really dictated by the time of day amount of traffic and your bravery/stupidity but 60 can be hit easily enough if your up to the job.
> View attachment 24438


I would be too worried about cars pulling out from the entrance on the right or at the bottom to get up to full speed on this hill. No way are they going to expect a bike to be doing 50. I just do not trust other road users enough. Yikes.


----------



## chriss2.0 (4 Oct 2013)

45mph, 3 weeks ago, big hill, heavy bike


----------



## Mickthemove (5 Oct 2013)

It's funny how when speeding down hill I think about "if I crash I will die" and when I crawl up Mow cop at 1 mph I also think I a m going to die!

Pesssimistic cycling club needed


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Oct 2013)

40mph on the long drag down to Whitby


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> 40mph on the long drag down to Whitby


Just nip up to the White House on Blackstone Edge and bomb back down again - it is hard not to hit 50 mph coming down that hill. I did 55 mph on it a couple of years ago without even trying - it was only when I reviewed the tracklog on my GPS later that I realised how fast the descent had been!


----------



## User6179 (6 Oct 2013)

I am one of the quickest on a local descent (3rd on strava with about 300 riders ) behind two pros only by 10 secs on a 2 mile descent and I struggle to hit anything over 40mph on most descents, I find at 35mph you go quicker tucking in than pedalling , my top speed is 43mph on my my cateye computer and about 50mph on gps which I personally would discount as bollocks !


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Just nip up to the White House on Blackstone Edge and bomb back down again - it is hard not to hit 50 mph coming down that hill. I did 55 mph on it a couple of years ago without even trying - it was only when I reviewed the tracklog on my GPS later that I realised how fast the descent had been!


 I have never likes that ascent due to the cross wind you get coming round the bend between the Roman road and the Toll house, a few times it has felt like my wheels are about to get blown away from under me.


----------



## Linford (6 Oct 2013)

46 and a bit this morning down Lillybrook Hil if you believe the trip computer..I stopped pedaling at about 30 though and tucked in


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Oct 2013)

You can round that up to 47


----------



## RedMG (6 Oct 2013)

Hit 60mph on Etape Pennines today, I think it was on middlehope mine descent. Scary.


----------



## Doyleyburger (6 Oct 2013)

Finally broke the 50mph barrier today (51). Been around 45 -47 until today. I listened to advice from you guys and managed to improve my aero tuck


----------



## colly (6 Oct 2013)

RedMG said:


> Hit 60mph on Etape Pennines today, I think it was on middlehope mine descent. Scary.


 I couldn't, simply couldn't.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have never likes that ascent due to the cross wind you get coming round the bend between the Roman road and the Toll house, a few times it has felt like my wheels are about to get blown away from under me.


Oh, fast descending with crosswinds is not good! I almost got blown off the RHS of the descent from Holme Moss to Woodhead once, by a sudden gust of crosswind!


----------



## sheffgirl (8 Oct 2013)

The fastest I have managed is 31mph down the hill on the way to work. I daren't go any faster because I'm paranoid that a car will pull out of one of the many driveways on the way down without looking. I went down a different hill recently and the sign that smiles at drivers if they are going below 30mph told me I was doing 29mph. I'm tempted to go back and attempt to make it frown 



Mickthemove said:


> It's funny how when speeding down hill I think about "if I crash I will die" and when I crawl up Mow cop at 1 mph I also think I a m going to die!
> 
> Pesssimistic cycling club needed



Every time I go up one particular steep hill, I always worry I will either fall over when I stop or when I try to set off again. I never have, but for some reason I still fear it.


----------



## JoeyB (8 Oct 2013)

47mph on my first proper attempt. I definitely have the gearing for more, I just need the legs and talent.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Oct 2013)

49.7mph. Descent of the Glen at the north of the Isle of Arran towards Sannox. It didn't feel like it at the time, strangely. Made me think a bit about what might have happened if I'd messed up.

As 4 of us were chatting whilst waiting for the rest of the group, another arrived to tell us that one of us had indeed got it wrong and crashed at 45mph. He was lucky and didn't break anything except the bike.

Speed is fun, but do take care 



I need to try and get a local speed cam to flash me... am I bad?


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Oct 2013)

boybiker said:


> Again... Really. Use the search function



but but but....some of us have gone faster since the last one!

46-47mph going down the Cat and Fiddle. On knobblies and with camping gear...I'm not 100% sure about the speedo setting, but then there's not much room to overestimate wheel circumference on a 29er with 2.4" tyres....

Previous it was 43-ish down the north side of Gospel Pass / coming down the Mynd in Shropshire.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Oct 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have never likes that ascent due to the cross wind you get coming round the bend between the Roman road and the Toll house, a few times it has felt like my wheels are about to get blown away from under me.



I really like the Blackstone Edge climb  It is a good duration, ~9 minutes.


----------



## Shadow (15 Oct 2013)

I feel confident I have not exceeded 55 kph but I don't have a speedo on any bike. If it _feels_ fast, it _is_ fast, as far as I'm concerned.
But I did see a reading of 64 kph coming down Ventoux last month. (Not hugely fast I accept although I could have gone faster if I was not on a rental with an uncomfortable saddle with front brake controlled by left hand!) Bizarrely, I kept looking over my shoulder to see if anyone/anything was coming up my backside. Sure enough, another cyclist soon overtook me. I then understood why commentators refer to some pros (e.g. Cancellara, Nibali) as 'good descenders'. Not a description I'm likely to acquire. 
And then I felt a very sharp stab in the chest. I looked down to see a wasp trying to escape from inside my jacket, having decided to test its stinger. Not great timing with a sharp bend approaching!


----------



## Licramite (25 Oct 2013)

about 150mph - but then that was from the back of a hercules.


----------



## Frood42 (25 Oct 2013)

Licramite said:


> about 150mph - but then that was from the back of a hercules.


----------



## Boris Bajic (26 Oct 2013)

Licramite said:


> about 150mph - but then that was from the back of a *hercules*.


 




My wife had one as a student. Very sturdy but rust got it in the end. She rode it mostly around West London. Never over 15mph.

Where on Earth did you manage 150mph off the back off one? Did you throw it out of an aeroplane? Did the aeroplane not have landing gear?

On a serious note, it is amusing how many people top out at around 45-46mph. I think this is just past most people's comfortable downhill pedalling speed with a standard 53/11 or 53/12 top gear. Pedalling faster than 120 or 130rpm on a descent can feel quite wobbly. Above those cadences I tend to tuck and hope. That is why 46 is my top speed despite several attempts to better it. I think I need to find some steeper or longer hills.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Where on Earth did you manage 150mph off the back off one? Did you throw it out of an aeroplane?



Maybe it was a Hercules transport plane?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> On a serious note, it is amusing how many people top out at around 45-46mph. I think this is just past most people's comfortable downhill pedalling speed with a standard 53/11 or 53/12 top gear. Pedalling faster than 120 or 130rpm on a descent can feel quite wobbly. Above those cadences I tend to tuck and hope. That is why 46 is my top speed despite several attempts to better it. I think I need to find some steeper or longer hills.


 
To get above 50 you really need a 10% plus hill and ideally a bit of a tailwind. Like you said, you just have to get as aero as possible as this is quicker than pedalling.
My top speed of 56 was on a 12% downhill with a tailwind. As I mentioned earlier on this thread, narrowing your frontal area by holding the bars close to the centre rather than on the drops helps a lot too. Problem is your hands aren't close to the brakes so not for the faint hearted


----------



## lee1980sim (26 Oct 2013)

34 these days 
Did get 55 many years ago


----------



## Boris Bajic (26 Oct 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe it was a Hercules transport plane?


 
Seriously? But why would anyone want to ride a bicycle out of the back of a transport aeroplane?


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Oct 2013)

Licramite said:


> about 150mph - but then that was from the back of a hercules.


I'm fixing a crank on one of those at the moment. I'll have to take it for a spin if they're that quick. Doesn't look it I must say.

Damn you Boris. I really must read the whole thread before making a quip. Grrr


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Seriously? But why would anyone want to ride a bicycle out of the back of a transport aeroplane?


If I could be arsed I'd look up a link to a pic of a folding bike that the paras used to use. Sort of an oval design rather than a diamond with a hinge in the middle.


----------



## Octet (26 Oct 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> If I could be arsed I'd look up a link to a pic of a folding bike that the paras used to use. Sort of an oval design rather than a diamond with a hinge in the middle.



Or I can do it for you:


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Oct 2013)

^^That's very sweet of you. Thanks. 

Yeah Boris, this is what I was on about.


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Oct 2013)

Octet said:


> Or I can do it for you:


It's a design that has been revived in recent years. I think I saw something very similar to this in the Encyclopedia.


----------



## gazza_d (26 Oct 2013)

Fastest ever for me was 61mph descending the String road back to Brodick on the Isle of Arran during the 92 CTC birthday rides. Guy who was with me (extremely grudgingly) backed me up to the rest of the club!
When I was a regular tourer, 50 on a decent descent was easy. hit 57mph loaded with full camping gear coming down past Killhope on the A689.
Dropped Porsches on Alpe D'Huez and on Hartside pass on the C2C (westbound). 

Don't get out much these days for long rides, but still squeeze everything I can out of a descent, whilst staying safe.


----------

